# NVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP Driver



## Yanez

Okay, so i did a PCpitstop tests and i got that "Unusually Low Video Performance".  i did a scan and it shows that the problem is my driver. I thought i alread had the newest driver but its kind of hard to check it in nvidia.com.
Anyone know the proper drive i should have for this video card?NVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP


----------



## Shane

Try these

http://www.omegadrivers.net/nvidia/win2k_xp.php

They are Omega optimised drivers for better performance.
My friend has the same card a you using these drivers and he said the card runs better with those drivers over the normal drivers.


----------



## elitehacker

Why don't you get it from the official nvidia site, you can't go wrong if you do that. Some optimised drivers might increase performance in some benchmarks or games, but if you are having stability issues I suggest you stick with the official driver hosted on the official nvidia website.


----------



## Yanez

no, i have no stability issues. Its just that my card is only performing around 60% to its capacity (pcpitstop test) compared to other people who have the exact same system as mine, so it should be the drivers.


----------



## DrCuddles

These are the XP drivers for your card off the nVidia site:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html

If you use Vista (i dunno ) use this:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_158.18.html
Thats the 32-bit, here are the 62-bit:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x64_158.18.html


----------



## Yanez

thats the driver i have. I dont know why i am getting such low performance for my card.


----------



## DrCuddles

Well, they are the latest ones there 

I cant think of anything but Nevakonaza's suggestion


----------



## Yanez

those omega drivers work for 6200 right?
Do i uninstall the ones i have now and then install those, or do it over?
Cause i tried both ways earlier and after the installation it said i had no video card or drivers...


----------



## elitehacker

It's better to uninstall the old ones first, and then install the new one. It is generally not recommended installing a new driver on top of the old one.


----------

